# [A] - Aman'thul - inoblitus sucht



## Samira2611 (28. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

die Gilde inoblitus auf dem server Aman'Thul sucht noch member um eigene 25ziger Raids realisieren zu können.

wir suchen:
3    tanks
4-5 heiler 
4-5 damage dealer

Wir haben mit random Gruppen Gruul und Maggie auf farmstatus und wollen uns jetzt am t5 content versuchen
gut geführte Gildenbank und forum sowie Ts und Raidplaner sind vorhanden.

Wir sind eine nette, zuverlässige, aufgeschlossene Gilde die viel gemeinsam unternimmt und bei der der spaß im vordergrund steht.

Ihr könnt euch auf dem Server Aman'Thul bei folgenden Chars melden:
Pelias, Bateia, Gandar, Delfinia, Samirah.

ps: eq sollte ab karazahn/kara aufwärts vorhanden sein.

liebe grüße 
Samirah


----------



## Samira2611 (28. Juli 2008)

/push


----------



## Samira2611 (29. Juli 2008)

/push


----------



## Samira2611 (30. Juli 2008)

/push


----------



## Samira2611 (1. August 2008)

/push


----------



## Samira2611 (3. August 2008)

/push


----------



## Samira2611 (4. August 2008)

/push


----------



## Samira2611 (4. August 2008)

edit:

Wanted:

1 defftank
2-3 heiler (dudu/pala/shami bevorzugt)
1 shadowpriest
3 mages 
niveau ab t4+

Raidstatus:

Karazahn clear
Magtheridon clear
Gruul clear
Festung der Stürme 1/4
Der Schlangenschrein 1(60%)/5
Zul'aman 4/6


----------



## Samira2611 (5. August 2008)

/push


----------



## Samira2611 (6. August 2008)

/push


----------



## Samira2611 (8. August 2008)

/push


----------



## Samira2611 (9. August 2008)

/push


----------



## Samira2611 (10. August 2008)

/push


----------



## Samira2611 (12. August 2008)

/push


----------



## Samira2611 (13. August 2008)

Wanted:

1 defftank
2-3 heiler (dudu/pala/shami bevorzugt)
1 shadowpriest
3 mages
niveau ab t4+

Raidstatus:

Karazahn clear
Magtheridon clear
Gruul clear
Festung der Stürme 1/4
Der Schlangenschrein 1(60%)/5
Zul'aman 4/6

ps: /push


----------



## Samira2611 (14. August 2008)

/push


----------



## Samira2611 (16. August 2008)

/push


----------



## Samira2611 (20. August 2008)

1 healer
3 mages
niveau ab t4+

Raidstatus:

Karazahn clear
Magtheridon clear
Gruul clear
Festung der Stürme 1/4
Der Schlangenschrein 1(60%)/5
Zul'aman 4/6

ps:/push


----------



## Samira2611 (26. August 2008)

1 healer
4 mages
und weitere DD's
niveau ab t4+

Raidstatus:

Karazahn clear
Magtheridon clear
Gruul clear
Festung der Stürme 1/4
Der Schlangenschrein 1(60%)/5
Zul'aman 4/6

/push


----------



## Kwatamehn (26. August 2008)

Samira2611 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> die Gilde inoblitus auf dem server Aman'Thul sucht noch member um eigene 25ziger Raids realisieren zu können.
> 
> ...



Ich bilde mir ein mit dir und/oder anderen schon mal in ner Ini gewesen zu sein...damit würde sich die Frage erübrigen welche Fraktion: Horde oder Ally?

Nett wäre die HP-Adresse noch^^


----------



## Samira2611 (8. September 2008)

hi erstmal sry das ich nich so schnell geantwortet hab weil ich ne zeit lang i net probs hatte^^

wir sind auf ally seite und hp is Klick mich ^^

edit:
gesucht:
heiler 
tank
Damage dealer (mages sehr gern^^)


----------



## Samira2611 (11. September 2008)

/push

Gesucht:
2 Shamanen(heiler und ele)
2 Hexenmeister
1 Magier
1 Palatank
1 Druide
1 Deftank


----------



## Samira2611 (12. September 2008)

/push


----------



## Samira2611 (21. September 2008)

/push

Wanted:
1 Magier
2 Shamanen(heiler und ele)
1 Druide (feral)

Raidstatus:
ZA 5/6
Fds 1/6
MH 1/5
Gruul clear
Maggie clear

ps: kein dkp


----------



## Samira2611 (22. September 2008)

/push


----------

